# Work for the night is coming!!!!



## thedeacon (Jul 5, 2011)

Why do you think it is, so many "Christians" worry so much about what they don't have to do, to be right with God instead of thinking of the many good things they have the privilege of doing to *SERVE* God?


----------



## formula1 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re:*

The thought that immediately popped into to my mind when I read your post is this: 

Love - do we really love God?

Or said another way, maybe we start out in Grace, then head toward trying to earn God's favor. The "earning" attitude doesn't motivate Love and a servant's heart very well! Then the heart of man falls back into a 'don't have to do' attitude.

If the treasure is seen as priceless though, then many will buy the field!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 5, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> Why do you think it is, so many "Christians" worry so much about what they don't have to do, to be right with God instead of thinking of the many good things they have the privilege of doing to *SERVE* God?



Perhaps because many believe that they will only really live with God after they die and go to heaven. They believe that our "race" or our "flesh" is of a fallen creation and it will always be so...until the resurection and the second coming. In a world as this, it is all about what you don't do.

Many, many believe as this. It is a herecy in my view. They who continue in this belief, conviniently forget their greater responsibilities as christians. They say but do not see...our  graft to the the tree of life, how God gives us his hand as a Father gives his hand to his children in Him whom we confess, namely Jesus and lastly they " cry Father, Father" but His Holy Spirit that is always at our sides---is just another belief equal --- as the belief in flying saucers and alien abductions. Or to be more just the Holy Spirit is available to only a few, in the Old Testament, in the Good News and in the spiritual hierarchies of our lives today.


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 5, 2011)

When I was growing up my Granfather had a wood cooking stove and a fireplace. He very seldom had to "get in" the wood. When I filled the wood box it was never done for the reward I would receive, it was done because of love. 

The things he gave me was never because I hauled in a few loads of wood either. It was in turn, because of love.

The same is true with our Lord. We do not serve him because of what we hope to get out but we should serve him because of our love for him. however if we love him as we should we will take care of his business.

If we are living true, our works will show our faith. If we say we have faith and do not show works, well then we are lying to ourselves and to God.

Faith without works is dead, being alone. No we are not saved by our works but I question faith without works.

But, this is not exactly where I was going with the OP.

God bless


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 5, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Perhaps because many believe that they will only really live with God after they die and go to heaven. They believe that our "race" or our "flesh" is of a fallen creation and it will always be so...until the resurection and the second coming. In a world as this, it is all about what you don't do.
> 
> Many, many believe as this. It is a herecy in my view. They who continue in this belief, conviniently forget their responsibilities as christians. They say but do not see...our  graft to the the tree of life, how God gives us his hand in Him whom we confess, namely Jesus and lastly they " cry Father, Father" but His Holy Spirit that is always at our sides---is just another belief equal --- as the belief in flying saucers and alien abductions. Or to be more just the Holy Spirit is available to only a few, in the Old Testament, In the Good News and in our lives today.



Very good post


----------



## BIGJOHNA (Jul 6, 2011)

Please understand that I am not a biblical scholar.  I Am.... a Christian. However, I am not perfect therefore unable to judge others.
        In regards to part 1of your question, as a Disciple of Christ it is my belief that Christians dont worry about what they do and/or dont have to do is because.......the bible says in Ephesians 2:8 & 9 
      "For it is by *grace* you have been saved, through faith—and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God— 9 not by works, so that no one can boast."
       According to this passage and many others there is not a scale nor a goal of an amount of doing works or deeds that will make you righteous with God. Only God's grace and faith in Christ have I and any other Christian been saved.
      As for part 2, my answer would be faith and love. For me, my faith is a continious journey. Four years ago when I first walked into a church for the fist time in nearly 20 years, my faith was less than a spec of dust. Today and each day my faith grows. During this growing process of faith I have learned to love. Love thy one and only God and love thy neighbor is what I have been instructed to do by Jesus Christ. Thru love, I........serve my God!!!!!
       You see, it is not up to me to judge others on whether or not they are doing enough to serve God. That only gets me in trouble for  I have been instructed not to do so. However, what I can do is love and SHOW love to those who need help. Whether that help be physically, emotionally or spiritually. Peace to you sir!


----------

